# Ja-Nein Rätsel



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Hy all

Ich hab hier ein Lustiges Rätsel im Internet gefunden, Hier die erklärung:

Ja-Nein-Rätsel werden von einem Spielleiter gestellt. Er erzählt in ein paar Sätzen eine kurze Geschichte, meist mit einem ziemlich blutrünstigem Hintergrund. Das Ziel der Ratenden ist es dann, auf den "Clou" der Geschichte zu kommen. Dabei dürfen die Spieler reihum dem Spielleiter Fragen zur Geschichte stellen, die dieser aber nur mit Ja oder Nein beantworten darf. (In Ausnahmefällen darf er auch "Egal" antworten, wenn die gerade gestellte Frage nichts zur Lösung beiträgt.) Wenn eine Frage mit Nein beantwortet wird, darf der nächste Spieler eine Frage stellen.

Ein bekanntes Beispiel ist folgende Geschichte:

Spielleiter: "Hans und Erna liegen tot im Zimmer. Sie liegen mitten in einer Pfütze Wasser. Einige Scherben liegen verstreut auf dem Boden, das Fenster steht offen. Wie sind sie gestorben?"​Die Spieler könnten jetzt beispielsweise fragen, wieviel Wasser auf dem Boden zu finden ist. Da man ja nur Fragen stellen kann, die mit Ja oder Nein beantwortet werden dürfen, muß man eben eingrenzen. ("Sind es mehr als 10 Liter?" - "Nein." - "Mehr als 5 Liter?" - "Nein." usw.) Oder sie können fragen, ob die Scherben zu einer Flasche, zu dem Fenster, zu einem Glas oder ähnlichem gehören. Der Spielspaß entsteht also dadurch, daß man geschickte Fragen stellen muß, um auf des Rätsels Lösung zu kommen. (In diesem Fall lautet sie: Der Wind hat das Fenster aufgerissen und das hat das Goldfischglas auf der Anrichte umgeworfen, in dem die Fische Hans und Erna schwammen.) Und man muß lernen, abseits der eingefahrenen Gedankenmuster zu denken. (Normalerweise würde man ja erstmal wegen der Namen an zwei Menschen denken.) So ein "abwegiges" Denken nennt man "laterales Denken". 

Ich fang mal mit einem an:


Ein Mann, der ein nasses Handtuch um den Kopf hat, liegt tot neben einem Swimmingpool. Wie ist er gestorben?


Ich werde nur mit Ja oder Nein Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spass


----------



## spectrumizer (15. April 2010)

Er ist daneben gesprungen.


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Täusch ich mich oder ist es das gleiche Spiel, wie hier im Forum "Black Story" ?? Glaub vier oder fünf threads unter diesem.


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Er ist daneben gesprungen.



Das is soo nich ganz richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Ok den tread gibts schon >.< hab ich übersehn könnta löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

